# Sensor Ultrasonico sin PIC



## johneltefuel (Nov 6, 2011)

Hola amigos 

quiero hacer un sensor ultrasonico pero "sin PIC",pero nose como hacerlo, me podrian ayudar.

yo eh visto en google pero no me convencen.

Saludos


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 6, 2011)

Este funciona y no utiliza Pic http://www.sharatronica.com/ultrasonido.html

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 6, 2011)

Gerson, muy buen enlace, muy buen proyecto, funciona muy bien y se ve sencillo y barato de hacer.

Lo voy a intentar.


----------



## deluxmigue (Nov 6, 2011)

muy buen ejemplo, gracias voy a implementarlo se ve muy barato


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 6, 2011)

Si, es facil de hacer y economico y lo mas importante, es que funciona.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 7, 2011)

según el videito tiene un alcance de unos 25cm....verdad?

se puede regular ese alcance?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 7, 2011)

En el video se muestra en modo radar y asi tiene poco alcance, yo lo hice en modo barrera pero no le medi el alcance. Lo utilice en la puerta de un garage que tiene como 2.50 mts de ancho.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 8, 2011)

A ver, indicame cómo serían ambos modos...

y de paso decime si está bien ese capacitor C3 de 0.47uF en el receptor dado que veo que está cortocircuitado!!!

no debe cumplir ninguna función!

o si

además ya estoy terminando la pcb y quería saber si emisor y receptor son buzzers...porque así estan en el diagrama...

o el receptor es un microfono de alta impedancia tipo electret?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 9, 2011)

Al parecer es un error en el circuito, pero si te fijas sigue el mismo sentido de los 2 primeros filtros ... y aun sin ese condensador funcionaria, el sensor y transmisor deben ser los 40R y 40T, al menos fueron los que utilice.


----------



## Elchavodelvocho (Ago 29, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> A ver, indicame cómo serían ambos modos...
> 
> y de paso decime si está bien ese capacitor C3 de 0.47uF en el receptor dado que veo que está cortocircuitado!!!
> 
> ...





Saludos!!!

Lograron hacer trabajar este circuito??? Tengo el transmisor y receptor que allí menciona pero no se si es necesario polarizarlos como lo indican en ese diseño o si solo debo poner en la pata indicada como positiva del transmisor la señal que quiero transmitir y la otra a gnd y en el receptor tendré en la patita indicada con + la señal que recibe y la otra a gnd. Alguien sabe algo de esto???, sería muy buen su ayuda.


----------

